
Platypus venom could be used for diabetes treatment - seycombi
http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2016/12/platypus-venom-couold-be-used-for.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2Fadvancednano+%28nextbigfuture%29
======
DrScump
blogspam of

[http://www.ndtv.com/health/platypus-venom-may-help-treat-
dia...](http://www.ndtv.com/health/platypus-venom-may-help-treat-diabetes-
study-1632273)

